# Looking for Mold



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Hello Guys,

Can anyone help me with a suggestion where I can find a mold that produces taper candles that look like this:

http://www.aussiecandlesupplies.com.au/shop/images/T/red dinner candles thumb.jpg

Thanks

Bright Eyes


----------



## BiG T (Oct 25, 2010)

I think I found it for you..try this web site..

Vavra Apiaries

http://www.candlewic.com/store/category.aspx?q=c51


----------



## Bright Eyes (Jan 20, 2012)

Thank you for looking, found that one.

Was looking for a consistent taper, no bottom bits.


----------



## summer1052 (Oct 21, 2007)

I've never seen a mold for that. I hand dip tapers to get that effect.

Summer


----------

